# will r33 gts-t hood fit to r33 gt-r?



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi!

So, will r33 gts-t hood fit to r33 gt-r?
How about r32 gts-t --> r32 gt-r?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

no sorry


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

rockabilly said:


> no sorry


Ok thanks.

Someone know what is the difference? Is there really difference between dimensions? width etc?


----------



## sfgtr (May 28, 2005)

if memory serves me right, the gtr bonet is wider than the gts-t ones on all varients


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

The front end on the GTR is longer , not sure about width as the strut braces are interchangable suggesting the inner wings are the same distance apart


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a GTR bonnet on my gts-t.
The GTR bonnet is about 10mm longer (I 'lost' 5mm both ends in fact the slight extra length makes the headlights look better, and the 5 mm screen end you just don't notice) and bulges up in the middle of where it sits against the wings, I spaced my wings up about 15mm on the middle wing mounting bolts.
If your desperate it could be made to work the other way round if only temporarily.


----------



## pekkapout (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for info !


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

andy42uk said:


> I have a GTR bonnet on my gts-t.
> The GTR bonnet is about 10mm longer (I 'lost' 5mm both ends in fact the slight extra length makes the headlights look better, and the 5 mm screen end you just don't notice) and bulges up in the middle of where it sits against the wings, I spaced my wings up about 15mm on the middle wing mounting bolts.
> If your desperate it could be made to work the other way round if only temporarily.


is this on a r32 or r33? and what did you do about the bonnet catch mate


----------



## GTR-32SS (Jan 4, 2009)

pekkapout said:


> Hi!
> 
> So, will r33 gts-t hood fit to r33 gt-r?
> How about r32 gts-t --> r32 gt-r?
> ...


gtr 32 are the same to gts-t the hood


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

crossy666 said:


> is this on a r32 or r33? and what did you do about the bonnet catch mate


I moved it slightly, with 2 mounts coming from the bumper iron rather than down in front of the intercooler.


----------

